# Was it something I said??



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Every night when we go upstairs to bed, Archie and Abbey climb up their stairs into bed and Tink goes right into his crate....except for tonight....

Look where I found Archie! :w00t: 
[attachment=36094:Archie_a...in_Crate.jpg] 

Hummmmm, maybe it's because I washed Tink's blankets today....does it seem that comfy???? 
I think my feelings are hurt!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: 

My goodness, before you know it, you'll be sleeping alone :smrofl: 

That pic is to die for. How sweet is that? :wub: :wub:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Awww...he's just keeping the Tinkster company.

Josie says: I'd love to get in the middle of that manwich!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How adorable!! Did they invite Abbey to their party?


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

:HistericalSmiley: Thats so funny and Tinky doesn't mind sharing his space with Archie!


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL! HOW CUTE!!! :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Oh Pat, that picture is FANTASTIC!! I can't believe Tink was ok to share his crate with Archie. I think that shows HUGE
progress for the Tinkster!! But I'm sure Archie will be back in the big bed with you soon. But I just think that is so
awesome!! :wub:


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

that is a great picture and it is such a great way to gauge how far tink's come along since in your care. archie is being a great brother to tink!!! im so happy for you!


----------



## deuce (May 31, 2007)

The little brothers look so cute together!! :wub:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It's just boys having a bonding moment. They are so cute.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

AWWW - true togetherness :wub: That is soooo SWEET  Sarah


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Arch and Tink are having a boys night, great picture Pat, where was Miss Abbey?


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Well Pat I think the boys have bonded. Tink sure has come a long way! :wub:


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Pat, that is so cute! 



> Josie says: I'd love to get in the middle of that manwich!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Sophie & Annie says: Josie, we'll fight you for em!! :wub:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Awww how sweet is that picture. :wub: It almost looks like Archie went in there first, then Tink came and Archie is like hmmm how do I get out now? :smrofl: 



> Josie says: I'd love to get in the middle of that manwich!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


 :smrofl: :smrofl:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

> Pat, that is so cute!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Josie says: I could totally take you both....with my eyes closed.... and with one paw tied behind my back....yeah! And, mommy's got my back too!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:wub: oh my God thats so cute!!!!! I think Archie wanted to keep him company :wub: 
how cute! :biggrin:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

ARCHIE, how can you do that to your Mom? What's with the boys club?

Awww Pat.... perhaps it was girls only night?

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Aww, that picture is adorable :wub: I love Archie and Tink!!

I'm sure he'll be back in bed with you soon.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

> Josie says: I'd love to get in the middle of that manwich!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


 :shocked: :shocked: :shocked: 
:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

awww that is so GREAT! I think Arch and Tink are bonded now--so much so that Arch can sleep comfortably near Tink with "two eyes open" LOL! :wub:


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

What a really sweet picture. They sure are great looking brothers!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Thats soo cute. Maybe Archie thought Tinks needed some company.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Sooooooooooooooooooo sweet to see the boys together. :biggrin: :wub:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Awww Archie's so proud of himself and Tink - well Tink doesn't seem to be bothered sharing his bedroom - he just went straight to sleep.

Priceless photo Pat :wub:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

How funny! Tinky looks completely oblivious to the fact that he has a new "roommate"! But look how precious Arch is, sitting in there. I bet he came out to be with you once you got good and settled in though, didn't he?


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

They can amaze you sometimes, they are so sweet together!!!! I'm glad you took the pic because it may never happen again!!!! Sweet dreams babies!!!!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

They look cute together! Hope he came to bed with you after his visit with Tink!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> Josie says: I'd love to get in the middle of that manwich!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]


Josie, I never realized you were such a ......loose woman!! :w00t: 



> How adorable!! Did they invite Abbey to their party?[/B]


No, Miss Abbey was quite comfortable purched high on top of a pillow in bed thank you.



> Oh Pat, that picture is FANTASTIC!! I can't believe Tink was ok to share his crate with Archie. I think that shows HUGE
> progress for the Tinkster!! But I'm sure Archie will be back in the big bed with you soon. But I just think that is so
> awesome!! :wub:[/B]


Well....as long as Arch goes in first he's ok...NO ONE goes near the crate if Tink goes in first!



> Arch and Tink are having a boys night, great picture Pat, where was Miss Abbey?[/B]


Abbey is with mommy and wasn't interested in boys night.



> Awww how sweet is that picture. :wub: It almost looks like Archie went in there first, then Tink came and Archie is like hmmm how do I get out now? :smrofl:
> 
> 
> :smrofl: :smrofl:[/B]


BINGO - that's what I think too!!! LOL :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

* :biggrin: blocking up the entrance...or exit?

such a sweet little man slleping there. archie looks quite irritated :wub: :wub: 

a sweet pic :wub: *


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

What a sweet picture :wub:


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

> How funny! Tinky looks completely oblivious to the fact that he has a new "roommate"! But look how precious Arch is, sitting in there. I bet he came out to be with you once you got good and settled in though, didn't he?[/B]


Arch <strike>escaped</strike> came out as soon as I came into my office to download the picture of them...and Tink came to watch me.....



> * :biggrin: blocking up the entrance...or exit?
> 
> such a sweet little man slleping there. archie looks quite irritated :wub: :wub:
> 
> a sweet pic :wub: *[/B]


LOL, there's only one way in...and one way out and Tink was blocking it. Arch was patient as he didn't want to stir up any trouble.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

AWWWW, what a cute pic of Archie & Tink. If Hannah goes in Boos crate when he's in it, he bails out fast as lightening. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

That's just adorable!!!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Aw...the boys are having bonding time!!! How sweet is that?!


----------

